# Is My Wireless Card Failing?



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a Dell XPS Laptop and have had trouble with the WiFi on it for at least a year. It will connect to WiFi but at time I will get the message of the WiFi having "limited connectivity", and I am unable to load web pages. I can fix this by going to "repair connection", but it is quite annoying. I do not believe this is a problem with the WiFi driver. I have installed the WiFi driver a few times and did not fix the problem. I think my router is working fine... We have another laptop we just bought a few weeks ago - Dell XPS (newer model) with Windows 7 - and it does not have any problems with WiFi (at least not yet), but doesn't seem like it will have any problems. I have reinstalled Windows recently so I doubt there is much problem with the OS. I guess my question is, what could the problem be, seeing as it is not the router and is something that lies inside the computer (other computers have no problem with our WiFi connection). Is it likely my WiFi card is just on it's last legs and has trouble connecting to WiFi now? I also sometimes have problem with the ethernet connection (not WiFi), where it says limited connectivity. This does not seem to happen very often, but then again, I am not connected via ethernet very often so maybe it is just as frequent. Is it possible my whole network card is failing, causing the problem with both? Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Try this and see if anything improves. 

*Windows Vista/Win7*
Open up a command prompt (Start > All Programs >Accessories > alternate click on Command Prompt > select "Run as Administrator"
*Windows XP:* Open up a command prompt (Start > run > cmd)
Type the bolded commands into the command prompt window: 

Reset TCP/IP Stack: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
Reset WINSOCK entries: *netsh winsock reset catalog
*
When finished reboot


----------

